# découvre l'apple tv



## Ipod-tow (7 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde, voila je viens ici rechercher quelques infos sur l'apple TV

Qu'est ce que c'est ? (question con, je me doute) c'est un lecteur sans lecteur optique ? 

A quoi sert le Jailbreak ?? (j'ai cru lire que sa permettez de lire les Divx)

Apple parle de pouvoir regarder des films depuis Itunes, faut-il payer ?? 

L'apple TV à t-elle un disque dur ?? 

Avec le multimédia que l'on a (chaines TV),qu'apporte en plus l'apple tv ?

il y a quelques mois il me semble qu'elle fesait un bide, vous confirmez ???

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir

Toutes les infos techniques sur le pourquoi du comment se trouve sur le site .... Apple
Toutes les critiques, les bidouilles, les astuces, se trouvent, entre autres, sur ce forum


Est ce réellement nécessaire de faire une nième répétition ? 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Ipod-tow (7 Juin 2012)

J'ai regardé sur le site mais je n'est pas toutes les réponses à mes questions.
Merci


----------



## Arlequin (8 Juin 2012)

bon, alors en très gros :sleep:



Ipod-tow a dit:


> Qu'est ce que c'est ? (question con, je me doute) c'est un lecteur sans lecteur optique ?



une passerelle multimédia entre ton mac (via iTunes) et ta tv/chaine audio + qques services web



Ipod-tow a dit:


> A quoi sert le Jailbreak ?? (j'ai cru lire que sa permettez de lire les Divx)



à venir se plaindre sur les forums quand on l'a merdé, et initialement contourner les limitations logicielles d'Apple



Ipod-tow a dit:


> Apple parle de pouvoir regarder des films depuis Itunes, faut-il payer ??



s'ils sont sur ton ordi et dans iTunes, non
si tu n'en a pas et que tu veux les acheter/louer, oui



Ipod-tow a dit:


> L'apple TV à t-elle un disque dur ??



t'es sûr que tu as regardé sur le site Apple 



Ipod-tow a dit:


> Avec le multimédia que l'on a (chaines TV),qu'apporte en plus l'apple tv ?



 



Ipod-tow a dit:


> il y a quelques mois il me semble qu'elle fesait un bide, vous confirmez ???


----------

